# Tecumseh 8-10 HP carb question



## hobbithead (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a DeVilbiss 5000watt generator with a 10 hp Tecumseh, model HM100. It has sat for a couple of years and I took the carb off to clean and rebuild, all gummed up. The high speed jet/emulsion tube is held in by the float bowl nut. All carbs I've ever worked with, the jets screwed in. This has a plastic tube that pushes out from the throat of the carb. I think the tip broke when I took it out, but not sure if that's how it was made. My problem is, I can't find anything about this type of carb. I downloaded a manual from this site, but it doesn't have anything about a plastic emulsion tube and I can't find out anything anywhere. All rebuild kits I've seen for this engine has the brass screw in jets. Any help? Model number is HM100, spec # is 159409U, engine family 3TPX S.3582 BA
Thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tecumseh Part # 640113 Main Nozzle Tube is actually held in place by two O-Rings that also act as seals.

Tecumseh Part # 632547 Main Nozzle Tube "O" Ring, 2 are needed one on the top and one on the bottom of the nozzle.

The nozzle on this carburetor is similar to what you have.


----------



## hobbithead (Jun 22, 2010)

Great info and pictures. My nozzle color is a cream/tan color. I was told by my local small engine guru you had to have the correct color. I've not found an online site that even mentions the nozzles or colors. Any more help? Sure appreciate what you've already given.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hobbithead said:


> Great info and pictures. My nozzle color is a cream/tan color. I was told by my local small engine guru you had to have the correct color. I've not found an online site that even mentions the nozzles or colors. Any more help? Sure appreciate what you've already given.


Unless the nozzle is damaged, there should be no need to replace it. As for the color, I can't say for sure I have never tried using different color nozzles in different carburetors. I have always used the correct part number that was called for. The pictures on my site are for a carburetor that is typically used on a 5 or 6 hp engine, so I would imagine a different one would be used on your carburetor, although it would look almost identical except for maybe the color.


----------

